# Kitten Wanted



## SidBurns (Jan 31, 2012)

Morning,

My Wife & I are looking for a kitten. Are prepared to travel a fair few miles from where we live (Edinburgh).

Thanks,

Craig.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

The best places to find a kitten/young cat are rescue centres where they will have been vet checked/wormed/deflead some vaccinated and neutered.Have a look at this list you may find what you are looking for.

.....Cat Rescue Centres and Cats Seeking Homes in Lothian, Scotland.......... Good luck


----------



## SidBurns (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks very much Buffie! :smile5:

Do Rescue Centres often have kittens? I just assumed it'd always just be cats...

Craig


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

SidBurns said:


> Thanks very much Buffie! :smile5:
> 
> Do Rescue Centres often have kittens? I just assumed it'd always just be cats...
> 
> Craig


All rescue centres usually will have their fair share of kittens,some during the kitten season will be turning them away as they have no room to take anymore.
It is possibly a bit early in the year for lots of young kittens to be in the centres,but there will be many slightly older 5/6 months.
A word of advice ,if you are getting a kitten from a private source,please dont listen if the "breeder" tries to tell you that kittens are ready to go any younger than 12/13 weeks old,that just isnt true.They develop their social skills from mum and litter mates from 6/12 weeks so can have behaviour problems if taken away to early.


----------



## SidBurns (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks again Buffie :smile5:

When exactly is kitten season? Will any reputable 'sellers' as such be on Gumtree? There are a few that have stated they won't allow the kittens to leave before 12 weeks...


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

SidBurns said:


> Thanks again Buffie :smile5:
> 
> *When exactly is kitten season*? Will any reputable 'sellers' as such be on Gumtree? There are a few that have stated they won't allow the kittens to leave before 12 weeks...


Someone who works in rescue will be best equipped to answer that question.A lot of cats stop "calling"over the dark,winter months so kittens tend to be more available spring/summertime although obviously not all are like this.You are asking a very difficult question when you say "reputable sellers of moggy kittens",lets just say opinions are very divided on whether such a person exists.


----------



## marleyboo (Oct 24, 2011)

its worth giving the rescute centre a call, the kitten will be a very good price. you know you will have healthy vaccinated cat too. if the kitten is old enough it may even be neutered and that will save you money.

some sellers ask a cheap price on places like gum tree but sometimes the kittens may not be vaccinated  its worth a try anyway ]]good luck hope you find your kitten soon


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

Just a note - some rescue centres don't advertise on their websites that they have kittens, so it's best to ring up and ask .


----------



## SidBurns (Jan 31, 2012)

Good (and VERY quick) News!

We contacted Lothian Cat Rescue around 5pm last night, went to view two kittens then received 2/3 weeks ago and pick them up on Friday! We've been asked to make a £40 donation (per kitten) and they will neuter both cats for a further £60 so £140 in total. Considering we had been quoted around £120 for the neutering alone, seems preety good to me yes?

Now we are going to get everything ready tonight but can anyone recommend a carrier for kittens?

Thanks to EVERYONE for your help too 

Craig (& Lisa)


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

Wonderful news! Need the mandatory pictures now please .

As for cat carriers, don't make the mistake I did the first time I had two kittens and buy a huge carrier to fit them both in...they grow to be quite heavy, you know! :lol:

Can't remember the make of the ones I have right now or where I got them from, but they're pretty old (bought them about 10 years ago) and I've seen some v snazzy ones since in the vet's waiting room - crate envy .

Mine are grey with a turquoise grill at the front and a turquoise handle; I pad out the base of each crate with a blanket. Cats soon figure out how to stay inside these crates and getting a cat out at the vet means tipping the crate on its side to pour the cat out . I've seen some better designed ones that open from the top so you can just lift the cat in or out.

Edited to add: buy an adult size crate as you'll need that size in a few months!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Great news.Are you getting the two on their website Taz and Oscar,if so they are gorgeous,but then all kittens are 
Glad you went down the rescue route,thats 2 less little souls sitting in a pen


----------

